# 15th man



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

If I counted right, PHX has 14 under contract right now. I was just looking at who is left in free agency. Not much, but I think they could use another big body:

Marcus Fizer
Gary Trent
Popeye Jones
Lonny Baxter
Obinna Ekezie
Donnel Harvey
Paul Shirley
Jabari Smith

Thoughts?


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

I wouldn't mind seeing us get another backup 4, either. If Maciej goes down again, we don't have another real power forward. Harvey is pretty much crap, but at least you know when he's out there he's going to work hard. I wouldn't mind seeing us bring him back, Trent would be an ok backup too but we really don't need more offensive minded players..


----------



## deannahum (Aug 7, 2003)

i think Donnell Harvey is nice at 15th man... he is big, quick and a hard worker... if not him i rather have Baxter...


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

My guess is that Scott Williams will get the call.


----------

